# Audi A6 3.2 Quattro + Menz 3.02 + Z Concours



## Tiauguinho (May 1, 2007)

** I had this write up already on the showroom, so copied and pasted here, hope its a worthy contestant for September  **

So got to finally take care of my parents in law car. Car was swirled and looking a bit dull due to non proper washing techniques and usage of the swirlomatic. That all changed when I moved to NL a few months ago, but only now did I finally had the opportunity of correcting the defects that were inflicted during the car first months of life.

I started off by giving the engine a fast wash, since it had some minor dust and dirt. So out with AG Engine Cleaner and a toothbrush to get to the harder areas.



















After rinsing and letting it dry for two hours (I already had the car inside the garage by then), I applied two layers of Sonüs Motor Kote to protect all the components.










After the engine wash, I foamed and washed the car. I had washed the car 3 days before so there wasn't much dirt on it anymore, therefore didn't took any pictures of this. After washing I proceeded to clay the car with Sonüs Green and Last Touch as lub.




























After removing all the contaminants of the paint, I re-washed, dried and rolled the car inside the garage, ready to be taped.

My first approach to machine polish was to go with 106FA and a Polishing pad, but paint didn't show much correction (damn Audi hard paint!!). I upgraded to 3.02 and a Cutting pad and worked my way with it, doing 2 hits and working 3.02 through making it LSP ready as much as possible.





































There was a higher amount of swirls under the mirrors and all around the upper waist of the car.













































































































I was glad to see that the light flake of the paint was popping a bit and that the reflections were good.



















I was very satisfied with the results! Although it took me ages to machine the whole car, the effort left me very happy 

Took out HD Cleanse and did one panel at the time. Afterwards out with Z Concours and applied by pad. It was close to midnight when I finished buffing the wax, so left the car resting in the garage until next day for better pictures. These were the final results:








































































































































Hope you enjoyed the write up and the work achieved  I can tell you that I won some bonus points with my parents in law after this one


----------



## johny5 (Mar 8, 2006)

Brilliant results very well done, A6 looks amazing now


----------



## wfenix (May 13, 2007)

a6 looks the gogs dangles mate the z concours bringing the shine right out superb.


----------



## garfie_1999 (Jul 18, 2007)

brilliant results
lots of brownie points i hope


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

wow - superb result. Green looks superb now :thumb:


----------



## Thomas-182 (Mar 5, 2006)

Lovely pictures there mate, wonderful finish


----------



## jamesnutter50 (Feb 13, 2008)

wow I carnt wait to get mine polished up 

Regards 

James


----------



## saxoboy07 (Oct 20, 2007)

amazing work audi looks awesome now cleaned:thumb:


----------



## davidmk4 (Feb 6, 2007)

Looks amazing now!


----------



## visor (Sep 8, 2007)

amazing reflections and very nice finish too :thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

VAG paint is no easy task, great work Tiago


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2008)

Looks really nice , Good job :thumb:


----------



## ZERO (Aug 11, 2008)

Nice work, its beautiful to see the flake coming back out of the paint.
Its almost as good as a respray, if not better due to the price difference


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Brilliant job, amazing shine :thumb:


----------



## wd40 (Jun 20, 2007)

Excellent job that mate :thumb:


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Loved that deep black.


----------



## 94Luke (Mar 8, 2008)

Some fantastic pictures there, well done!


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

Awesome finish with the Concours on top too! :thumb:

I hope they don't put it through a swirl-o-matic again after that!


----------



## Keefe (Jun 30, 2008)

What is the light you use to show the swirls? Is it a DIY lamp?


----------



## RBclio (Aug 15, 2008)

looking amazing


----------



## Pilsmil (Jul 29, 2007)

Some great results there - Fantastic!!:thumb:


----------



## WhiteStripes (Oct 16, 2008)

Love the color. It's amazing how much of it was returned by the polishing. And that Concours wax is just amazing.


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

Outstanding effort, well done! My only suggestion would be to always pop a clean microfibre towel under bottles/pots when you stand them on the car, just in case. :thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Amazing finish and a great set of pics.


----------



## Saqib200 (May 13, 2008)

Nice work!


----------

